# Electric Bike Question



## dav1d (5 May 2009)

There's often an electric bike on my local market for £80. The owner said it had never been ridden, but the battery had gone flat due it not been ridden. Is this likely? It does look new and unridden though. Also, he said it would cost around £60 to replace the battery, is this correct?


----------



## Bman (5 May 2009)

I have no experience whatsoever with electric vehicles. But I know a bit about batteries. 

Some batteries will die, and become useless if allowed to lose their charge and sit for long periods of time. 


This site explains it quite well. You can destroy a battery by undercharging or overcharging it.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 May 2009)

it is possible that the battery was never charged (came with a bit of power from having been tested in the factory) or has indeed lost its charge

it could be that it just needs charging, using charging and using and the battery will regain its normal life 

or it could actually need a new battery.


----------



## mickle (5 May 2009)

http://www.atob.org.uk/Electric_Buyers'_Guide.html


----------



## RedBike (5 May 2009)

> There's often an electric bike on my local market for £80. The owner said it had never been ridden, but the battery had gone flat due it not been ridden. Is this likely?


 Highly likely. 



> It does look new and unridden though. Also, he said it would cost around £60 to replace the battery, is this correct?


It all depends on what type of battery (and how many) it has. Batteries can be VERY expensive. You could easily be looking at several hundred pounds. 

This site used to work out cheap before the exchange rate went up. 
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=277


----------

